# Facebook Fan Exclusive



## mohityadavx (Mar 18, 2012)

I want to make a Facebook Page and upload some videos in the Page however I want that the wall post and videos are visible only when the person likes the page. how could I achieve this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

How to Create Fan-only Facebook Content with the Reveal Tab | Social Media Examiner


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 2, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> I want to make a Facebook Page and upload some videos in the Page however I want that the *wall post* and videos are visible only when the person likes the page. how could I achieve this?



Thanks to the timeline, your wall posts will be visible to everyone.


----------

